# IR training



## rjburd68 (Apr 16, 2009)

I am looking for any information regarding seminars, trainings or conferences regarding IR coding education. The imaging facility I am employed with is losing the main radiologist that does the coding for most of the IR and my co-worker and I are being given the chance to take over that particular aspect of coding which we are wanting to tackle. The radiologist is leaving by July and will probably not have time to sit with us and educate on his methods of coding. I am not a certified coder yet but am getting close to taking my test. We are located in Wyoming and are willing to travel for any such seminars. I am sure there are books, cd's out there for IR coding. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, 
Rob Burd


----------



## dhuston (Apr 17, 2009)

Check for seminars at www.rbma.org and www.medlearn.com.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## pharmon (Apr 19, 2009)

CSI came into our facility and trained us, so you might check with them.


----------



## rjburd68 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you both for your input. I will check into them. I did find a ZHealth conference in Baltimore the first week of May that looks real good.
Thanks again.


----------



## dhuston (Apr 20, 2009)

I've never been to a ZHealth seminar but I just got their IR book at the conference and I love it so their seminars should be good too. 

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## dzanoni (Apr 22, 2009)

*IR Coding Book*

I just started coding for IR for my physician, and the IR coder who codes for the radiologist that we used to use recommended MEDLEARN's IR Coder 2009 book.  You can find it on www.medlearn.com.  It's a great little book that spells out everything plus offers pages of diagrams showing the codes that relate to the individual vascular families.  It's been a "bible" for me...good luck!

Dawn


----------



## jbaird (Apr 23, 2009)

*IR Seminar*

Any of the seminars Walt Blackham does are great.  They are usually put on by the RBMA, but he does another conference in Portland, OR every May that is run by Corvallis Radiology.  It is a two day seminar.  The first day is Intro Radiology Coding and day two is IR coding.


----------

